# Epictetus line in greek



## bennyj22

Hi there,

I was wandering if someone could help me finding the original greek quote of: "_You will lament, you will be disturbed, and you will find fault both with gods and men_." I know it's in the first chapter of the Enchiridion (which i have found on letsreadgreek dot com) but I can't pinpoint the exact greek. 

Anyone know anything?

Cheers


----------



## sotos

ἐμποδισθήσῃ, πενθήσεις, ταραχθήσῃ, μέμψῃ καὶ θεοὺς καὶ ἀνθρώπους

Encheiridion 1.3.  http://www.mikrosapoplous.gr/epictetus/e1.html

Notice that "disturbed" comes first and "lament" second, then the word ταραχθηση means something like "you will be upset"


----------



## bennyj22

Okay, thank you. Is the literal translation just _disturbed_? Or is it _*you will be* disturbed_.

And does μέμψῃ καὶ θεοὺς καὶ ἀνθρώπους mean _you will find fault both with gods and men_?

Cheers


----------



## Scholiast

χαῖρετε ὦ φίλοι

ταραχθήσῃ is future passive of ταράσσειν, so yes, it will mean "you _*will be*_ disturbed" . And μέμψῃ is future of μέμφεσθαι, meaning therefore "you will blame/criticize/find fault with...".

Σ


----------



## bennyj22

Thanks. And could you confirm the literal translation of μέμψῃ καὶ θεοὺς καὶ ἀνθρώπους ?


----------



## Scholiast

χαῖρετε αὖθις!

"You will reprehend/blame/criticise both gods and [mortal] men/human beings". καἱ...καί... has the force of "both...and...".

Σ


----------



## bennyj22

Awesome. Thanks a lot for this.


----------

